# where does the hydrolic fluid go in my plow ? (can't remember)



## paulk (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe it's my age, but I can't remember where the hydrolic fluid gets added to my snow plow?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What kind of plow?


----------



## paulk (Jan 17, 2004)

*it is a Meyer plow*

it won't go op when I try to use it , was working fine till it stopped . paulk


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

5/8 plug on the top plate, close to the ram. Fluid level should be 1 1/2" from the top with the ram down. Be sure to use blue winter grade hydraulic fluid. Your problem might not be the fluid. If it's low were did it go ?


----------



## paulk (Jan 17, 2004)

*Thanks, I've got a leak*

thanks, found it and I do have a leakappreicate your help!


----------

